# Inner Fender Question...



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am doing a little work on my front inner fenders, and could use a picture of the area shown in my pictures below... They are hacked up some, and I do not have a good fender to compare.

Anyone have a picture of this area for 66-67 front inner fenders?

Thank you!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The rust out is a problem. The wrinkles are normal and are caused by the forming process.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I did find this pic, looks like the end is just sqared off... should be an easy fix

Image Viewer


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> The rust out is a problem. The wrinkles are normal and are caused by the forming process.


Yeah, I am welding in new metal, and was not sure how the corner was supposed to look until I found the picture above.


----------

